# Recommended reading-Diseases-Goats



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 19, 2009)

Included here are links to threads that have valuable information.

Giving a Sub-Q injection 

UC Treatment with AC & questions 

Pink eye HELP!

Goat medical kit

Bloat


----------



## norcal (Jul 29, 2009)

What about bloat?
Could we have a little list of things to be aware of, signs of bloat, natural remedies & precautionary, and maybe a little info. about the CDT shot - pros/cons??  ?? ??

You can delete this message after the fact (or before-so, if I wasn't supposed to reply to this comment).


----------

